# School Report



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Guys, I am doing a report about why we love to hunt/what are the main reasons why it is so addicting and fun for school. I need some credible sources and i was wondering if anybody had come across some articles that would be helpful? Thanks for your help


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Hunting is a trudition pasted down for centurys in many familys. But hunting it's self was for food in times gone by.
Some of the reasons are as simple as the joy of being outdoors under the big sky. For many hunters like me it isn't the kill that gives the thrill it is watching nature when we do not feel presurred to rush hither and youn.
For me there is a bit of sadness when I approched game I have harvested, but i relize it has just provided some good food for the table. It also adjusted the herd so it can continue on with out having ate them selves out of house and home. 
The great spirit has provided those animals for us.

 Al


----------



## kmpots (Nov 22, 2005)

I edited this out.

MSG Rude


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I edited this out.

MSG Rude


----------



## kmpots (Nov 22, 2005)

I edited this out.

MSG Rude


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Not sure,didn't hear you though.
I note you did mispell 'daisies' and,the phrase is 'taking offense',not 'defense'.
Goodby.Have a mediocre life.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> Hey Guys, I am doing a report about why we love to hunt/what are the main reasons why it is so addicting and fun for school. I need some credible sources and i was wondering if anybody had come across some articles that would be helpful? Thanks for your help


Goosebuster..... You will not have a credible source on this. Because if you got 10 hunter to tell you why they hunt. You could have 10 different answers.

If you want sources.....do interviews of hunters. Then site in your report that it was an interview. That is about the best you can do.

Good luck on your report.

PS: If you don't mind me asking what education level is this report for? (college, 12th grade, etc.)


----------



## kmpots (Nov 22, 2005)

I edited this out.

MSG Rude


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I edited this out.

MSG Rude


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank You each and every one for the nice comments. 
My bevrage of choice is black tea with a good laceing of honey. How ever when my hunting partner was still alive we did enjoy a mix of good whiskey and root beer at deer camp. 
With him gone now it is just the tea and honey now as it isn't the same.

We are enjoying a streach of great weather at the current time. Tis a perfect time to take up the 20ga get the Visla and strir up the ruff grouse. Mid day find a confortable tree to lean againest and share a cheese sandwich with the dog. Maybe think of hunts gone by with friends or family remember the grief they tried to give you because you got a couple of birds and they had missed a few.

The memories are a big part of hunting also, reason we keep doing it is for the memorys.
My father in law stopped hunting when his father passed said it just wasn't the same. He never had any sons and the girls were girls who enjoyed the wild life and outdoors but not the harvesting.

*The woods behind my pole barn two weeks ago.*


















*Out our back door in July.*









*Out the living room window in June.*



























Also keep in mind that Michigan is home to tigers and lions the most toothless critters roaming the state.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Some more June pictures. Our living room looks over the side yard I keep the grass at ankle level as the deer seem to like that best.














































 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Some critters last year.














































Two of my hunting buddies.









And the visla.









 Al


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

great pix Al... Im a little taken aback here that this became a pi$$ing match when someone asked for help with a project.... :eyeroll:


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Know what ya are saying.
Thanks, just abit around my home and why I chose this place to live. Is like hunting year around living here.
We have wood ducks, & mallards in the creek in the early spring and the geese fly over going to farm fields from the ponds just down the road a bit.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Kare just yelled at me to come see the 6 point(eastern count) buck walking along the creek.

 Al


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

> Im a little taken aback here that this became a pi$$ing match when someone asked for help with a project....


I am a little let down that so many folks won't say any thing when morons post crap like kmpots did. I just can't sit back and let things like that go unchallenged. Especially when I have read a lot of yoopers posts and he seems to be a very stand up guy, who seems to care very much about hunting heritage and traditions.

After reading over the 27 or so posts from pots, I think 26 of them were clearly negative. Seems to be one of those people that need to be smacked around a bit, even if it is only over a computer. People like that don't need to be on this site.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

kmpots said:


> After almost eight years of this, I've heard it all. I am now retiring this bookmark. The feeling is mutual; no one will be missed either way.


2005 plus 8 = 2013 I think it is only 2009 :-?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Amen Laite319.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I guess I'm really slow as I didn't see any crap. But I am old and do not under stand a lot of todays happenings.

I do not under stand people with a 100 acres of woods to hunt in placeing deer blinds so close to the fence it rubs.

I do not under stand people who get a free book with the game laws in it, then still think they have every right to tresspass on other peoples property and would proibaly have gotten permission if they had just knocked on the door and asked.

I do not under stand tresspassing people who shoot up some ones blind because there is a hornets nest hanging from it.

I do not under stand the fear of turning in tresspassers and poachers.

I also do not understand people who place a deer bling 3 feet from a stand of honey bees, 80,000 times 3.

I do not under stand people who think the DNR people are stupid and can not tell the difference in a few apples that fell from the tree from a few apples just dumped from a pail.
I also do not under stand how they could be so stupid as to not kick the apples around so they look natural.

I do not under stand people who bait even though it is banned and take the chance to get a $500.00 fine, not once but as high as 3 times.

I do not under stand people who use tree stands and do not use a saftey harness.

I do not under stand people that think their way is the only way either.

I do not under stand a person killing their friend because they were carless and calling it an accdent.

 Al


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I tried to clean this up a bit.

Gentlemen, if you take issue with someone..be a man and take it to PM's. Do not take over a thread to make it personal.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry, MSG RUDE, not trying to be personal here, but being a man isn't sneaking a message to some one where no one else can read it. A man says what is on his mind and if he is afraid to say it in front of every one he isn't much of a man!

I guess I have read worse on other threads and no one felt the need to censor them. I don't agree with censoring this, but understand that you have the power as the mod and have to make that decision.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

As I have mentioned to you before...read the Terms of Service. Spells it out pretty clear. Also, thread-jacking is an unwritten social rule.

Any more questions, feel free to PM me or Chris.

Have a good day.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry if there was any confusion, I didn't ask a question in the first place, just made a statement and an observation.


----------

